# Is it possible to marinate a pork tenderloin too long?



## hhookk (May 23, 2009)

I was prepping my ribs for tomorrow and I figured while I had everything out and the kitchen was already dirty I would prep a tenderloin I'm doing on Monday. It had some montreal steak seasoning on it and it's in a foil pan, in the fridge, soaking in a 50/50 mix of teriyaki and pineapple juice. So at this point it will be in that marinade from tonight (Friday) until monday afternoon. Is this too long? Will it have any adverse effects on the meat? I have never marinated any pork longer than overnight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## carpetride (May 23, 2009)

I can't say definitively but I would be concerned that the pineaple juice would break down the the pork and make it mushy.


----------



## uncle_lar (May 23, 2009)

I dont think it will hurt it, but if your concerned just remove from the marinade after about 24 hrs or so and put it in a ziploc bag and squeeze all the air out and let it rest like that until Monday.


----------



## flash (May 23, 2009)

that is kinda overkill for a "tender" loin. What "lar" said would work for me.


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2009)

The pineapple juice has an acid in it and will continue to break down the meat I think therefore I would wait till closer to the smoke time. At least that is what I have been told tho I don't actually know for sure


----------



## desertlites (May 23, 2009)

what Lar said-acid gonna break it down if u soak that long.


----------



## hhookk (May 24, 2009)

I know it's a "tender" loin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. The reason for marinating it is really to flavor it not so much to tenderize it. I'm going to take it out of the marinade tomorrow morning and let it rest until I smoke it Monday afternoon. Thanks guys.

No pics, but I did 2 nice racks of St Louis Ribs and some nice ABT'S today.
Tried somethin a little different with the ABT's. I soaked the peppers in lime juice and garlic overnight. Took alot of the heat out of them (maybe a little too much for my tastes, but nice for those who are not fans of really hot jalapinos) I stuffed them with provolone and cheddar and smoked for about 2.5 hrs with hickory. Then crisped the bacon a little on a hot grill. Awesome !!!


----------



## teacup13 (May 24, 2009)

just think of those tenderloins you buy premarinated in the store... they are injected with who know what and they are still good..lol

but like as said, just take it out of the marinate tomorrow...dry off and put in a zippy bag


----------

